# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Libélulas

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

En esta época del año abundan las libélulas de múltiples colores en el campo (ya subí algunas fotos el año pasado en el hilo de Pequeña fauna en Extremadura (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...remadura/page3). 

Os voy a ir subiendo las fotos que vaya haciendo de libélulas de distintos colores, empezando por las del pasado 25 de junio:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pedazo imagen que acabo de encontrar... una libélula agitando las alas bajo la lluvia:



Fuente: Twitter NatGeo_Spain.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado viernes:

Primero sola:







Ahora la parejita:





Y, por último, dobles parejas:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las dos primeras parecen negativos, muy bonitas Los terrines  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo otra libélula del pasado viernes:



Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos de este fin de semana:



Estas estaban representando un numerito:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotografías Los Terrines.

La segunda, magnífica.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estos últimos días fotografié algunas libélulas (ya van quedando menos):













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

En esta época las libélulas van desaparecienddo en mi zona; ayer por la mañana hice estas dos fotos, y al verlas en el ordenador, mirad lo que ha aparecido en el pico del pajarillo:





Y aquí, haciendo la digestión:



Un cordial saludo.

P.D.: No se si podréis verlas, espero que sí.

----------


## perdiguera

Se ve perfectamente.

----------

